# Outside temp and cheese smoking



## Brewandque (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm planning on squeezing in one last cheese smoking session before the weather warms up. This weekend we're only expecting highs in the mid 20's.  I've never cold smoked cheese when it's that cold out.  Do I run the risk of the cheese freezing?  Or should the smoke tube throw off enough heat to keep the inside of my ceramic grill above 32?


----------



## Murray (Mar 11, 2022)

If using solid pellets maybe. I’d suggest you do a test run without any cheese and monitor cabinet temperatures. Even if outside temperatures are different than the day of the smoke you should get an idea of how much heat you’ll generate.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2022)

Well I live in Florida & we have just the opposite problem.
I can only smoke cheese in Jan & Feb.
I’m sure someone from the North will be by soon to help you out!
Al


----------



## Murray (Mar 11, 2022)

If you need more heat I’ve used a 100 Watt incandescent light bulb.


----------



## BigW. (Mar 11, 2022)

You should be fine especially if it is sunny.  I've cold smoked when it was darn cold and it works fine.  Cheese is done in 2-4 hrs, smoke when grill is in the sun.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 11, 2022)

The pellets and tray added approx 25F to my MES.  Might be even more in a egg.  As was said, monitor but bet your just fine.  That said, I prefer dust for cheese and little to no heat using it.


----------



## Brewandque (Mar 11, 2022)

Thanks. I was thinking once the sun is at its peak I should be fine. That and my grill is black which should help with heat adsorption.  Maybe do a test run first as suggested.


----------



## dshef (Mar 11, 2022)

I always smoke cheese when very cold out here in Pa. Sometimes turn burner on for a few minutes to get smoker to around 70*. Gives cheese more smoke color on outside. Gouda is my favorite.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 11, 2022)

You can also turn heat on in it for a short while to get some heat in it and warmed up then turn it off. Probably what I'll have to do in my smoker this afternoon...it's currently 12 degrees and feels like - 6. I usually keep smoker temp around 50 degrees or so.

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 11, 2022)

If your only in the mid 20's then you should have a few more weeks left to smoke some cheese. However if you want to do it now. Then you should be fine in a ceramic smoker. If you notice issues with freezing then you can put one fully lit charcoal in the smoker and it should bring up temp enough to prevent freezing. It's currently 36* here, and I'm not planning on smoking cheese for another two to three weeks. Good luck and enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Chris


----------



## Brewandque (Mar 12, 2022)

It's been mid 20s all day.  Smoker got up to 50.  No issues. Cheese was on for 3.5 hours. Didn't seem as dark as my cheese in the past but I'm sure it will be fine. I did mozzarella, pepper jack, Monterey jack and cheddar.


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 12, 2022)

If you cut your cheese into smaller blocks, you'll get more surface area to collect the smoke.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Cheese looks real good to me.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks good to me as well! Mine is in the smoker now also...running about the same temps as you.  Here is how I cut our cheese up when smoking and what 

 kilo charlie
  was talking about 







I have quite a bit smoked all ready so just more cheddar and mozzarella this time. I love my cheese cutter board.

Ryan


----------



## Brewandque (Mar 12, 2022)

I thought about cutting prior to smoking.  Never thought of the extra surface area but it makes sense.  Next time.


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 12, 2022)

I have a propane cabinet smoker with a smoke generator. I am developing the opinion that below something like 50 degrees or so, the the cheese is too hard to absorb much smoke. I did a batch in below 50 and while ok, it wasn’t up to par. 

The last time, I warmed the cabinet to about 80, shut off the propane, put in the cheese, and let the cabinet cool down on its own. I have a cast iron pan filled with sand in it so it was a gradual cooling. The cheese came out great!

I‘m doing a batch tomorrow and I’m going to try the same method.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 12, 2022)

Love smoking cheese. Nice work bud


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 12, 2022)

Brewandque said:


> This weekend we're only expecting highs in the mid 20's. I've never cold smoked cheese when it's that cold out.* Do I run the risk of the cheese freezing?*


No.

In fact, depending on your smoke generator, you might consider opening the door (or lid) on your smoker to keep the heat down. You need flavor smoke only, not cooking temps. 

This is a mini-WSM conversion, my favorite cheese smoker, look at 9:45 to 12:00.... that blur is smoke.  Light smoke and long times work well.


----------

